# JD 111 front tire issue



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

The 111 has been doing great the last few times I started. One of the front tires keeps deflating, usually I can pump up with no issues and it will either hold until next use or gets deflated. I prop the axle on a couple of 2x4s to keep pressure off the tire when sitting for weeks. Yesterday I was not able to get it to pressure up at all. Finally after pushing around the perimeter and airing up, I finally got it to go. It deflated within a minute this time as soon as I went to move. I did this several times and still no luck. Everything looks ok visually. The stem looks ok and the seal around looks good to me. I may try spraying soap water to see if I can find the leak point. Does anyone have any tips? Do you generally have to replace the tire or stem when this happens? I am not exactly sure how to repair, all other tires are good.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If it's been causing you grief for a while, I'd pick up a tube and put that in it.


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nah, I'd rather stay tubeless unless all fails. I cleaned the rim and seal real good and it pumped up good, I'll have to see how if it holds any longer. I've been researching about tire seal slime. Has anyone had luck with that?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Slime works well. I have it in a number of tires (low speed tires only). Follow directions pertaining to amount to pump into tire.


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ok. I used 4oz tire slime through the valve stem (after taking the core out), rotated the tire a while, aired up, and its been holding 10psi for couple of days, no mess and looks like i have a good bead seal now. I'll have to watch it during next cut.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I do a *LOT* of tire work in my shop. My personal opinion of Slime is that it is a worse scourge on mankind than crack cocaine. A gooey mess all over the tire machine, tools, and inevitably ME. 

I've started charging customers extra if they've put "snot" in a tire and then want me to work on it. Absolutely HATE that stuff......


----------



## kclight01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Well you chimed in too late, you may have convinced me because I was unsure about the stuff, but I had no issues or mess. Maybe because I took it slow and 4oz was not that much and the leak was not that bad, my seal was pretty good so nothing really oozed out. Still holding.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm probably not so late with my comment that you won't remember what I said if you ever have to change that tire


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Bob Driver said:


> I do a *LOT* of tire work in my shop. My personal opinion of Slime is that it is a worse scourge on mankind than crack cocaine. A gooey mess all over the tire machine, tools, and inevitably ME.
> 
> I've started charging customers extra if they've put "snot" in a tire and then want me to work on it. Absolutely HATE that stuff......


Bob,
Have you any experience with Flat-out. It is used by the miltary and has no latex, it washes off with water and I find it seals even better than Slime. You can read about it on Amazon.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bbirder said:


> Bob,
> Have you any experience with Flat-out. It is used by the miltary and has no latex, it washes off with water and I find it seals even better than Slime. You can read about it on Amazon.


Seems like really good stuff (kevlar), but the amazon price is what I pay for a 23x10-12 tube wholesale. The downside is it doesn't dry either, so same gooey mess when you eventually breakdown the tire. I understand why guys use it. There are mowing situations where even a tube is just a pin cushion waiting for the next puncture. That's why some commercial lawn guys run solid tires on the front of their z-turns (in spite of the ride), and carry spares for the drives. Can't afford a flat when you've got 8-10 lawns to mow in a day.

I charge $15 labor for a flat repair, or mounting a new tire (regardless of size) on lawnmowers and ATV's. At my regular shop rate (I've always got work stacked up), that means I've got to do it in 20 minutes or less. Without the $700 worth of tire tools I have (that most DIY guys don't), I would lose my butt and quit providing the service to customers. That 20 minutes can't include cleaning up a gooey mess all over me and my tools.

Thus my devout hatred for *any* kind of tire sealer......


----------

